# Buckram and Cheesecloth Eyes.



## krowy (Oct 9, 2008)

I decided to try the "follow me eyes" method on my crow head, and I've heard some people say that they use buckram or cheesecloth for the eyes.

As far as adding the iris and pupil, I am considering using Sharpies or Prismacolor markers, but I don't want to go buy these materials only to have the markers bleed on the fabric. Does anyone have any experience with these materials?


----------



## iciewolf (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally dont have any idea how good buckram is but cheesecloth is too thick. Well to hard to see through. But I was told that its the material that they use on the underside of your bed's boxspring. I dont know if thats true but it is hard to see through even when stretched out some.


----------



## conejo (Oct 12, 2008)

i recently upgraded my irises to buckram with prismamarkers.
turned out great, have fun.


----------



## Link Wolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out the Memories section of the Fursuit LiveJournal community. http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit

There's lots of info about eyes and vision and materials to use, and if you're still stumped, you can make a post there and ask.


----------



## nedded (Oct 15, 2008)

You can always use sunglass lenses for the pupil; it'll be a ton easier to see through.


----------



## Link Wolf (Oct 15, 2008)

nedded said:


> You can always use sunglass lenses for the pupil; it'll be a ton easier to see through.



True, but unlesss you have good ventilation, they're going to fog up.


----------

